# Carver 5500 Turbo Fanmaster



## 95103 (May 1, 2005)

We have broken the top of our heater. Does anyone know where we could find a replacement cover, I have spent hours searching on Google. Maybe a caravan breakers yard if any of you know of such.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi canni, Go to http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/, they are the official spares supplier for what you want, Steve


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

^^
The link does not work with the comma included


----------

